# >>> NEW RULES / כללים חדשים <<<



## amikama

**** גרסה בעברית - ב**הודעה הבאה** ****​
Dear forum members,

Although the Hebrew forum welcomes questions about all forms of Hebrew -- from Biblical Hebrew to Modern Hebrew -- recently there has been a disproportionate number of threads about pre-Modern Hebrew on the main page of the forum. This has reduced the visibility of threads about Modern Hebrew. In an effort to achieve a better balance and avoid privileging any particular form of Hebrew, the moderators of the Hebrew forum have decided to apply the following rules:

*1. Thread Title Labels*
When you start a thread about any form of Hebrew other than Modern Hebrew (i.e. about pre-Modern Hebrew), you are required to add a label to the thread title indicating the form of Hebrew you are asking about. Use a label for any form of Hebrew spoken before its revival, such as Biblical Hebrew, Mishnaic Hebrew or Medieval Hebrew. If your thread is about Modern Hebrew, do not use a label.

Example:​Biblical Hebrew: meanings of נשא​
*2. Quota of Pre-Modern Hebrew Threads *
The number of threads about pre-Modern forms of Hebrew will be limited to 5 out of the top 10 threads on the first page of the forum. Any pre-Modern Hebrew threads exceeding the limit will be temporarily hidden and closed for a period of several days to a few weeks.

If 5 out of the top 10 threads have labels, please do not start or reply to a thread about pre-Modern Hebrew (replying to a thread bumps it to the top of the forum). Instead, wait patiently until there are fewer than 5 pre-Modern Hebrew threads among the top 10 threads.

If you have any questions about these new rules, please contact us via Conversation.

Thank you for your cooperation.

amikama and elroy
Hebrew forum moderators


----------



## amikama

חברות וחברי פורום יקרים,

פורום עברית אמנם מקבל בברכה שאלות אודות השפה העברית על כל תקופותיה - מעברית תנ"כית ועד עברית של ימינו - אולם לאחרונה יש מספר בלתי-פרופורציונלי של שרשורים העוסקים בעברית קלאסית (עברית שלפני תקופת התחייה) בעמוד הראשי של הפורום. הדבר הביא לכך ששרשורים העוסקים בעברית מודרנית כמעט ולא מופיעים בעמוד הראשי של הפורום. במטרה להשיב את האיזון לפורום ולהימנע מיתרון בלתי-הוגן לרובד זה או אחר של עברית, מנהלי הפורום החליטו להנהיג את הכללים הבאים:

*1. תחיליות בכותרת שרשורים*
כל משתמש/ת שפותח/ת שרשור חדש שעניינו עברית קלאסית, חייב/ת לציין זאת בתחילת הכותרת של השרשור החדש. התחילית של הכותרת צריכה להתאים לרובד ההיסטורי של נושא השרשור - עברית תנ"כית, עברית משנאית (לשון חז"ל) או עברית של ימי הביניים. אם השרשור החדש עוסק בעברית מודרנית, אין צורך להוסיף תחילית לכותרת.

לדוגמה:​Biblical Hebrew: meanings of נשא​
*2. הגבלת מספר השרשורים העוסקים בעברית קלאסית*
מספר השרשורים העוסקים בעברית קלאסית יוגבל ל-5 מתוך 10 השרשורים העליונים בעמוד הראשון של הפורום.
כל שרשור העוסק בעברית קלאסית ואשר יגרום לחריגה ממגבלה זו - יוסתר ויינעל זמנית למשך מספר ימים עד שבועות אחדים.

אם 5 מתוך 10 השרשורים העליונים בעמוד הראשון עוסקים בעברית קלאסית, נא לא לפתוח שרשור חדש שעניינו עברית קלאסית, וגם לא לענות לשרשור כזה (כי זה יקפיץ את השרשור לראש הפורום). חכו בסבלנות עד שבין 10 השרשורים העליונים בפורום יהיו פחות מ-5 שרשורים הדנים בעברית קלאסית.

בכל שאלה על הכללים החדשים ניתן לפנות אלינו באמצעות שיחה פרטית (Conversation).

תודה על שיתוף הפעולה,

amikama ו-elroy
מנהלי פורום עברית


----------

